# Sublimation printer and products



## raqi1986 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I have been thinking of adding sublimation products from conde (or anybody who carries similar products). I have been watching the instructional videos and i had a few questions if anybody can help me answer. 

- Is it possbile to use a WF 1100 to sublimate on most of the products? (I see on the videos that the sheet the image is printer on is very large. I will be calling conde later on but wanted your opinion on using the 1100 . I dont want them trying to sell me something that can be done with a different-cheaper printer. 

- Will the alternative sublimation inks work without clogging issues happening often? (As recently, I have found out that cobra ink is not selling the sublimation ink anymore. I wanted to get the printer with CIS from them and use alternative inks rather then sawgrass. Any recommendations? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The1100 is good choice...but getting your CIS and printer from the same source avoids future conflicts.

I have yet to use an ink other than sawgrass that I was happy with sawgrass is higher but do has the quality been for e.. So I just price accordingly


----------



## raqi1986 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Charles.

I was aiming towards the 1100. One more question: what kind of paper do you recommend for the sublimation?


----------



## bighook1 (May 16, 2007)

I Have The 1100 works great..Mike


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have tried several papers..all worked fine...so order from one of our vendors and you should be fine


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

sublimation is good for shirts (lights and dark) and also hard substrates?


----------



## guest25413 (Oct 19, 2007)

Dear raqi,

We have only 3 -WF 1100 printers left. They are due to be discontinued by Epson. They are a good choice.
The Ricohs have built in CISS units and are also good choices.

Conde Systems


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

bobbimcmullen said:


> Dear raqi,
> 
> We have only 3 -WF 1100 printers left. They are due to be discontinued by Epson. They are a good choice.
> The Ricohs have built in CISS units and are also good choices.
> ...


so if they are to be discontinue,why buy them?


----------



## slf33020 (Nov 16, 2011)

barcelona10 said:


> sublimation is good for shirts (lights and dark) and also hard substrates?


 
Sublimation is mainly for hard substrates with a polyester coating. It will work for 100% poly and light colored fabrics. I wouldn't recommend it for dark fabrics or poly-cotton blends.


----------



## guest25413 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sawgrass will continue to make ink solutions for them, it just means they will become rare to find..


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

You can't sublimate on dark fabrics. The ink won't show up. You also need 100% polyester for sublimation. I print on hard substrates all the time. Shirts eat up too much ink and until the cost of that ink comes down, I'd rather do small stuff. You can use the WF 1100 or if you are going to stick with stuff small enough for normal sized paper 8.5"x 11" then go with the C88+. Either will work for sublimation. The WF 1100 just has the capacity to use larger paper.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

whats good for all types of tees?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

bobbimcmullen.....what do you mean that Ricoh printers have built in CIS? I have a Ricoh 7000 and it does not have CIS...it has cartridges just like others. Just a bit larger perhaps, but not a CIS as I understand the term


----------



## guest25413 (Oct 19, 2007)

That's all I meant, that it uses sublimation cartridges. The WF1100 also uses cartridges. I mis-spoke when I called it a CIS. Sorry.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

barcelona10 said:


> whats good for all types of tees?


Screen printing, heat transfers (for lights), transfers for darks (either laser or inkjet), vinyl, and foil.


----------



## raqi1986 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the information


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

lben said:


> Screen printing, heat transfers (for lights), transfers for darks (either laser or inkjet), vinyl, and foil.


What's the best cheapest laser printer for the transfers ?


----------



## sherr717 (Oct 20, 2008)

They are due to be discontinued by Epson. They are a good choice.

So if the 1100's are discontinued what do we buy? Doesn't the 1100 have the biggest print area?

Thanks!


----------



## guest25413 (Oct 19, 2007)

The new GO UNO is the best laser printer around, it was created especially for transfer paper:
http://www.dyetrans.com/printer.php?webmaincat=printer&websubcat=go-uno&mode=systems&nav=systems&title=Conde LaserMPrints GO UNO


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

Anything cheaper like in the $200s


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't think you'll find a laser printer in the $200's. You'll also need a color laser printer, not just a black and white one.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

Whats the cheapest you've seen that's good?


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

The OKI C330DN is $283 at Amazon. That is what I use.

-James


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

jemmyell said:


> The OKI C330DN is $283 at Amazon. That is what I use.
> 
> -James


And It's colored


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

raqi1986 said:


> I will be calling conde later on but wanted your opinion on using the 1100 . I dont want them trying to sell me something that can be done with a different-cheaper printer.


The WF1100 is a $120 printer. I don't think there is a cheaper printer


----------



## raqi1986 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thx. Just wanted to know the quality of the 1100 with sublimation. I read on the forum that conde is very good when it comes to customer service and helping everybody with their problems. I called them up today and they answered all my questions and also shipped a few samples to test them myself, BUT a sales person is still a sales person...


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

The WF 1100 is a $180 printer. It's only $99 - $130 when it's on sale. The C88+ is $89.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

lben said:


> The WF 1100 is a $180 printer. It's only $99 - $130 when it's on sale. The C88+ is $89.


I bought my first one at regular price for $129


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

headfirst said:


> I bought my first one at regular price for $129


I missed the $99 sale this fall and when I went to get one at regular price it was $179.99. I ended up buying one on sale elsewhere for $130. Even Epsons website has them at $180. Glad you have a place nearby where you get such great deals. Wish we had some place around here that sold office supplies at a discount.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

lben said:


> I missed the $99 sale this fall and when I went to get one at regular price it was $179.99. I ended up buying one on sale elsewhere for $130. Even Epsons website has them at $180. Glad you have a place nearby where you get such great deals. Wish we had some place around here that sold office supplies at a discount.


I got it at Office depot. My second one was on sale there for $99.

keep in mind that they will also match online prices. They've done that for a couple of things.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I got mine for $99 online at Office Max. We don't have an Office Depot around here. After I ordered it and it didn't show up, I went back looking for it and was unable to find the transaction anywhere. Sooo, it wasn't on sale there anymore and Staples had it online for $130, so I bought theirs. About a week later I got a notice from Office Max telling me my backordered printer was on its way... Now I have 2 of them! But at least I got both of them on sale. So I will be using one for regular printing and the other for sublimation.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

lben said:


> I got mine for $99 online at Office Max. We don't have an Office Depot around here. After I ordered it and it didn't show up, I went back looking for it and was unable to find the transaction anywhere. Sooo, it wasn't on sale there anymore and Staples had it online for $130, so I bought theirs. About a week later I got a notice from Office Max telling me my backordered printer was on its way... Now I have 2 of them! But at least I got both of them on sale. So I will be using one for regular printing and the other for sublimation.


Yeah, I liked my first (dyesub unit) so much I got a second for regular printing. I'm thinking of doing an all-black conversion on it for films though.

They really are great printers, there is a lot that can be done with them.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

barcelona10 said:


> so if they are to be discontinue,why buy them?


If it is being discontinued it doesn't mean that Epson will not come out with an equivalent 4 color 13 x 19 model to replace it and just give a new model number to it. Epson changes models every couple of years, it's just the normal life cycle of any consumer electronics product.

Epson is really in the ink business, printers just are a way of selling ink for them. That model was highly successful and popular, doubt they are going to kill a high volume model that drives their ink sales.


----------

